# Puppy Madness ...



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lola learning to Sit for blueberries LOL






Lola Sitting for Evil Kitty mwuahahaha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks likes fun... can hardly wait for a pup myself. Goodtimes
!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is going to be too much, your going to make me want to get another Bulldog or pup.
Awesome vids looks like your able to tame the beast slightly. lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> This is going to be too much, your going to make me want to get another Bulldog or pup.
> Awesome vids looks like your able to tame the beast slightly. lmao


LMAO!! Isn't she terrible! She cracks me up she likes to go after those cats crazy little pup she thinks she tuff stuff!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahha lmaoooo at the kitty, poor kitty  great vids girl  Hugs


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Poor kitty! 

hahaha, I like when the pup is like,"RAWR! shirt!"


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor kitty, and poor shirt, looks like the pup is quite a handful too.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes Poor Kitty LOL Thanks Guys!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol the cats tails all puffed up. lolas looks and sounds like such an awesome pup so far im kinda jealous


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol the cats tails all puffed up. lolas looks and sounds like such an awesome pup so far im kinda jealous


Hahaha! Thanks she is awesome! She's a lot of puppy glad I can share her silly self with you guys!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

wow! Lol cool to see how Lola just body slams the kitty.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> wow! Lol cool to see how Lola just body slams the kitty.


LMAO!! She fights with the kitty during the day and sleeps with it at night LMAO!!!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LMAO!! She fights with the kitty during the day and sleeps with it at night LMAO!!!!


Lol ...I'm impressed with the cat! I can't believe she sticks around Lola after that lol ...cute lil family


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Lol ...I'm impressed with the cat! I can't believe she sticks around Lola after that lol ...cute lil family


Oh yeah Humphrey loves getting his butt kicked by Lola! They have a very strange relationship you might say LOL ... Thank You!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Oh yeah Humphrey loves getting his butt kicked by Lola! They have a very strange relationship you might say LOL ... Thank You!


humphrey and bogart huh
lol does some one like humphrey bogart or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> humphrey and bogart huh
> lol does some one like humphrey bogart or is that just a coincidence?


I do I do :goodpost:


----------



## el_mas_chingon (Aug 17, 2011)

they look like they get along pretty well...lol Lola is a nice lookin pup... Thnx for sharin


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha @ the poor kitty  Keira and Maverick play like that all the time!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys! LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Animal cruelty. I'm gonna go hug a tree....


Nice videos lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Where's the southern accent?I was all ready to hear southern accent after watching your last video with no sound.lol

Lola is a purty girl!Definitely a looker.Lovin the way she plays with the kitty.Mine do the same thing.:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Where's the southern accent?I was all ready to hear southern accent after watching your last video with no sound.lol
> 
> Lola is a purty girl!Definitely a looker.Lovin the way she plays with the kitty.Mine do the same thing.:rofl:


Hun I am a Yankee living in the south! That is why you don't hear that southern belle charm coming from my voice LMAO!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Animal cruelty. I'm gonna go hug a tree....
> 
> Nice videos lol.


lmao!!! Thanks Freddie


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Hun I am a Yankee living in the south! That is why you don't hear that southern belle charm coming from my voice LMAO!!!


:rofl: I know that girl!After the last video you posted the guys were talking bout that southern accent you've aquired,so I was looking forward to hearing it.lol. You'll pick it up soon enough if you're living down here long enough.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been in the south 14 years now I dunno lmao


----------

